# total5.jpg



## stevelee (Aug 24, 2017)

*total5.jpg*







http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;id=250


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 24, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## rpt (Aug 24, 2017)

stevelee said:


> *total5.jpg*
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;id=250


Lovely!


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2017)

Very nice shot. 8)


----------

